# Bart's hospital frozen embryos



## Slan80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi every1 can some1 pleaser help me, I have frozen embryos in Bart's and I wanted to try for baby no2how do I go about it? Thanx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Perhaps try asking on the Barts thread here to see if anyone knows what the procedure for FET referral is?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277420.0


----------



## Slan80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you..


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

When I used my frozen embryo's I just phoned the clinic direct.  I presume you are paying now?  I then had a consultation and then started the process the next month.

Good luck

Stacey 
X


----------

